# sick piglet



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a litter of PB's and one of them today didn't look right.. I have her now and she is weezing really bad... Atfirst I tought maybe she had food stuck but, it seems like more
She is 10 weeks old
a temp of 102.6
what can I give her and what should a normal temp be?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I do have penicillin but, if so how much and can I give it my mouth or only a shot> If a shot where should I give it and do I need a special needle?
thank you for any help
oh also should I put her back in with Mom


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

No offense, but you really need to pick up a book that answers basic hog husbandry questions. The Storey's series has a very informative book on raising pigs that I highly recommend. Intra-muscular injections are traditionally given in the large muscles on the sides on the neck, not in the hams where you would inject a dog. I would not give the medication orally if it is intended for IM injection.
As for the dosage of Penicillin-that should be specified on the bottle of the medicine. It is dosed by weight and has a VERY wide safety margin, so I would err on the high side of the dose range.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks


----------



## farm mom (Oct 10, 2006)

102 is a fever for a PBP. Around 99 is normal for them (farm hogs run a bit higher in their temp. so a vet who is not familiar with PBP may say that temp. is normal) You need to get some antibiotics in that pig right away. Google "pot bellied pigs sick" and you will find a link for the pig pals sanctuary. They have lots of good articles but one on how to figure out the weight of your pig so you know how much medicine to give them.


----------

